# The NFL All but Admits That Colin Kaepernick Was Right



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Egg meet face for the NFL and all of you who agreed with the racist Trump about why Kap did what he did.



> The NFL All but Admits That Colin Kaepernick Was Right All Along
> 
> On Saturday, the NFL, like so many brands eager to capitalize on a horrific situation, released a statement on the police killing of 46-year-old George Floyd. This press release stood out for its audacity. The thoughts allegedly attributed to league commissioner Roger Goodell were a significantly diminished version of what was actually said by Colin Kaepernick, the former San Francisco 49ers quarterback blackballed by the NFL for delivering a far more effective message four years ago.
> 
> ...


Where were you when @Kaepernick7 was peacefully protesting racial injustice by taking a knee? Oh that's right your entire league and its racist owners were conspiring against him. #BLACK_LIVES_MATTER


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Ohhh and for those who don't think #AgentOrange (you know ol' #BunkerBaby) is a raging racist fascist










The silence is deafening


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Watch the NFL viewers go down. The pandemic lockdown showed people they can go without sports. It will be interesting to watch. I have talked to football inthusiasts who were talking about this today. They said they will never watch again. I believe maybe half of those who daid that will actually follow through, but thats a big loss.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

There was a reason that the NFL wrote that tweet above. They saw the writing on the wall. They saw that their $$$ bottom line was going to take a hit from their hypocrisy. They attempted to get on the right side of the story now, only after all this blew up.

If they do go down, they have noone to blame but themselves.

The NFL players are largely black, and they have a huge black fan base in the US. Entire university's spend vast sums to attract black athletes to make their college money. If the NFL takes a hit, so will the universities who provide a training league.

I don't think a few random fans in the sparsely populated upper plains of the US is a consideration for them. Lose 10 million black guys from urban america? Yeah, I think we know what they might want to consider. The billionaire ownership class at the NFL is going to have to start coming out and choosing a side also. They better choose wisely. The fortune of their billion dollar investment hangs in their decisions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Was it the basketball teams thag were kissing up to China last year? I think Americans are becoming sick of the professional athletes, and even more with Hollywood.

The big problem is the lazy love socialism/communism so much they are more pro China than pro American. Those that destroy our big cities will move then vote the same wherever they move. Much like those from South and Central America that turned their countries into crap holes voting for free things. Now they will come here and vote the same. Thats why the democrats love illegal aliens and give them more tham citizens in some cases.


----------



## Q17NDOutdoorsman (Jun 7, 2020)

Lady Mach...

Crawl back down the 2017 hole you clawed your way out of. You are the only one listening. The silence is deafening... BECAUSE NOBODY IS LISTENING. Somehow you get Plainsman to interact. Plainsman... stop taking the bait. She is fishing. Mach you are beating a dead horse and you ain't no cowgirl. Your crazy woman speech, your articles and your pictures... I did not bother to read them. You are a pansy and decided to come onto an outdoors site where you think you can "rustle up" some Conservatives and brow beat them with your bull**** fake facts and research. Go lick some Bernie envelopes. You will have at least 12 more years of practice. You Lefties will not see the light of day for a very very long time. A Republican tsunami is going to wash America RED on November 3rd. You will look like Gollum the next time we will have a DEM President. Go crawl back down your Hobbit hole. The COPS are not going anywhere. They are a permanent fixture and here to stay. Criminals cannot get rid of the POPO. The POPO get rid of the criminals. Now hike your skirt up, pick up your broken high heel and sidestep off this platform. To everybody else on here, stop replying to her far left garbage. She has mind rot, and you will not change it. She is here to feed on you. Do not reply to her on other forum topics. She is stirring your pot. By the way Lady Mach, young people don't vote. They only protest and riot. The youth are worthless tubs of lard that the DEMRAT party uses for axle grease after they choose not to use their socialist candidate. They do not vote, because it is no fun, not exciting and they do not give out "good prizes" and suckers there. They sleep in, go to work at 3PM, and when their shift is over the polls are closed. They do not vote. And that means, no matter how loud they scream and shout, all you young little lefties DO NOT MATTER. How does it feel to get corn cobbed? Your bung hole is going to hurt for awhile, so take your time in getting back to us. Q sent us. WWG1WGA MAGA TRUMP 2020


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Q17 old Mach has been around before. She has been here under a few different names. That's because she was banned, came back, banned again came back, banned again then got mad and left. She is only here during an election year. We had a fellow on a few years ago that I found out was paid to be on outdoor sites. He posted 24 hours a day so I actually think he did it with one or two other fellows under his name. The often try hide their character and pose as a real outdoor person or gun expert. I'll never forget the nut job called Militant Tiger. He had Bush Derangement Syndrome. :beer:

I keep a number of their posts because a persons language use never changes. The cartoons Mach uses divulges her age and mentality. That and the words used to express herself will soon reveal who she has been in the past. I have old Militant Tigers posts on another computer, but I may post one of his for your entertainment. One of the last names he came on here with he said he was no longer democrat but libertarian. He then shared our economic values but he was still angry with me because I wasn't pro gay.

Why is it that every liberal falsely thinks they are an intellectual?????? :rollin:

Edit: I forgot to explain my view Q17. I like to keep Mach spewing because it showcases the mentality of those like ANTIFA. Nothing will turn off hunters, gun owners, and just the average person who fishes and enjoys the outdoors faster than post like we are seeing. I doubt you or I can change anyone infected with the Trump Derangement Syndrome, but Mach may just be able to do that. More of her cartoons and hate could just jolt people into reality. Just give her a little oke:


----------



## Q17NDOutdoorsman (Jun 7, 2020)

OK Plainsman. At least I can see what you are doing, and that you have a plan of sorts to combat these communist revolutionaries. Never will they ever overthrow our nation from within. They cause a lot of damage, but in the end the American Patriot will handle them by force if and when necessary. Never before have there been more American Patriots becoming registered gun owners and preppers. I am a US ARMY veteran from the Desert Storm era. There are many like me who have also prepared for this takedown of the shadow government. I have been talking about this for many years. I have stated similar information like this on FBO. These DEM/SOROS funded ANTIFA/BLM riots disguised as protests are cyclical in election years, but this year is special in the fact that the deep state federal employees are being systematically removed and indicted in a slow roll process. It takes time to do this correctly under a law and order process. Many of these deep state federal government offices and entities will be dissolved and rendered insolvent by the current and subsequent Republican occupations of our 3 branches of government. By the end of January 2020, Republicans should have a complete majority in the House, the Senate and in the Executive Branch. Our greatest threat in the next few months is mail-in voting. The Demoratic Party has absolutely no chance without this illegal, unmonitorable, corrupt election method. The mailed ballot is opened and then and only then is the vote cast by the person holding the letter opener. They have no oversight. Montana is currently voting by mail. Keep track of how many of these states either stay blue or turn blue, because the "Republican voters can't breath." The DEMS need to, and are continuing to "create" reasons for mail-in voting. The virus is now useless to them, because they are now promoting public gatherings for "peaceful" demonstrations in which people, including DEM Governors and State Representatives, ARE NOT SOCIAL DISTANCING or following their own rules. Go back and look at the dates of the last BLM movement, and observe when it stopped and ceased to be in the news. After November in election years, these things just magically disappear. Floyd's death, being it was filmed in it's entirety, screams False Flag. I am not saying they did not kill him, because the Demoratic party uses human life like it is toiletpaper. For a cop to stare dead into a cell phone camera and continue the atrocity, is amazing in itself. That cop was not stupid, or ignorant, and he was not doing it to become a martyr. He will be sentenced to prison, and then he will "disappear" after he gets his hyoid bone broken. Something much more sinister is going on and it is 100% a preplanned political stunt/False Flag event performed to cause a starting point for civil unrest. It is perfect timing as we are just getting our society opened up after the last DEMORATS' last False Flag, which is the COV-19 biological attack coordinated by the DEMS AND the CHINESE GOVERNMENT. Our greatest problem is people who are sleepwalking through life unaware of the evil people running our national government, super rich people promoting the development of mandatory vaccinations and the people who want a world government to control ALL human resources. This is not fiction. This is our reality. THE GREAT AWAKENING is upon us. When enough people realize what is going on... these evil deep state members (both Demorat and Republican) will not be able to walk the streets because they will be drawn and quartered after they have been on their knees in a stockade in the public square until they sucumb to their injuries inflicted upon them by the public whom they have been betraying for decades. This fight, good vs evil is a continuous one. It will NEVER END. We MUST NEVER AGAIN become complacent in our pursuit of TRUTH, JUSTICE and the AMERICAN WAY. Q sent us. I have been a member of the Qanon ARMY since 2018. The numbers of Qanon followers are growing by the second. MAGA TRUMP 2020, and in a perfect world, JFK JR. 2024/2028 WWG1WGA


----------



## Q17NDOutdoorsman (Jun 7, 2020)

If you and others on here are interested in researching the Qanon Movement, go to this website: qmap.pub

Also go onto YouTube to view these YouTube Videos and subscribe to their channels:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Machiavelli said:


> There was a reason that the NFL wrote that tweet above. They saw the writing on the wall. They saw that their $$$ bottom line was going to take a hit from their hypocrisy. They attempted to get on the right side of the story now, only after all this blew up.


No, they figure that the only way to remain solvent is to cave in to the politically correct snowflake f#&kwitts that have seemingly taken over this country. And that is very likely going to backfire on them.

Kaepernick wasn't blackballed, nobody wanted a mediocre QB who thinks he is the greatest in the history of the game.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Kaepernick wasn't blackballed, nobody wanted a mediocre QB who thinks he is the greatest in the history of the game.


This is more accurate than anything. He might have been skipped over because of the distraction he was creating with his protesting and kneeling. But the crux of it all is that he wasn't as good as others or didn't fit the pass first switching of Qb's and the "running" style QB's. Which has been changing. Because look at it this way... VICK got a second chance to play in the NFL after his issues. But didn't last because of the toll taken on his body... just like what happened to Kaepernick. His body was getting hammered and his ability was doing down. He had the arm... but he didn't have the other traits... ie: recognition, reading a Defense, changing place based on what he saw, etc. His knack reading defenses or "lack" of skills was his downfall. It was out that you could "fool" him at the line of scrimage and he couldn't read this as good as other Qb's.

Anyways.... yes the NFL is bowing down to what is happening around the country just like everyone else. Personally I think they should make it a "team" decision if they want to be on the field or not during the national Anthem. It takes the "brand" of NFL out of it. Because the League is comprised of individual teams. This way it is on the teams... not the league. Then you can say it is up to the owners not the league how they want to handle the "kneeling" or "protests" on their dime. Just like if Amazon would let its employees protest... they can decide how they as a company want to handle it.


----------



## Q17NDOutdoorsman (Jun 7, 2020)

Love the old NFL. It is garbage now because they have allowed it to become political. By my retirement we will be watching FlAG FOOTBALL with the quarterback wearing a skirt and size 15 high heels so "she" can't run off of stage in the middle of her pole dance. The NFL is crapping the bed, and they are going to have to sleep in it. There are lots of talented players that are being cheated out of their careers because of politics and it's correctness. Breezy Drew just got slam dunked for speaking his mind. They forced him to bend over take the big pickle. Pathetic. Have some balls. Say it and mean it, or shut the hell up and collect on your DEMRAT NFL contract. If the NFL was run by Conservatives these players would have freedom of speech, and they would only be judged by their performance on the field. Cash is king and it is the root of all corruption. The more you have, the more you want and the more corruptable you become. They have these NFL players by their empty nut sacks. They are sheep in shoulderpads.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The more you have, the more you want and the more corruptable you become.


 I like songs that have a little Christian morals within the lyrics. Listen to this one and see if you like it.






As I was listening again I think I seen Machiavelli's evil grin.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

In retrospect... If they had ignored it, it likely would have burned itself out after a couple seasons....


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> Egg meet face for the NFL and all of you who agreed with the racist Trump about why Kap did what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black Lives Dont Matter.

10 million police stops and arrests. 9 unarmed black males shot & killed, 6 of whom were attacking police.

But 7500 black males killed, 94% of whom are killed by fellow Black Males... Tupac was right.


----------

